# Dragon Blood peacock question



## ghostrebo (Jun 4, 2008)

I picked up two "dragon Blood peacocks" today. They are every colorful. I know it's a man made fish, my question is are the female "Dragon Blood peacocks" grey in color like the other peacock species?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

mot are a paler red/pink color, but since they are hybrids my guess would be that it's possible to get a dark one occasionally. They could've been crossed with some other peacock also.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

They tend not to be the drab, but rather a lighter pink or almost white with a pink hue, more like an albino strain female but without the red eyes.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

This was my female. I had her in an all male tank thinking it was a male. My big Borleyi fell in love with her so she went back to the LFS.


----------



## SICK-lids9087 (Oct 4, 2009)

My Dragon Blood Female is likeher in the picture but mine didn't have the patterns on her tail. She was pretty plain. She bred sucessfully 69 babies in one batch, I have seen most look like mine. Yours is so pretty =)


----------

